

Yahoo Halts Flickr Photo Sales Amid Backlash - william_stranix
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/12/18/yahoo-halts-flickr-photo-sales-amid-backlash/

======
paulhauggis
"with many photographers on Flickr, who said they never intended their works
to printed and sold in this way."

Why the backlash? Blogs never intended to have their ads blocked, yet it
happens. Musicians never intended to have their music shared for free, yet it
happens. Movie producers never intended to have their movies given out for
free. Yet it happens. Software developers never intended to have their
software pirated. Yet it happens.

I would be curious to see how many of the photographers that complained have a
legitimate version of Photoshop on their computer. My guess is very few.

